# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Altri oneri di produzione e vendita

## LucZan

Nell'unico SP rigo RF77 vanno indicati gli "Altri oneri di produzione e vendita" con separata evidenziazione del costo del lavoro dipendente.
Nelle istruzioni ministeriali non si dice nulla al riguardo. 
E' corretto inserire il totale aggregato delle voci del bilancio Europeo: http://www.pmt.cgil.it/fiompie/tutco...la produzione)
comprensivo degli ammortamenti e svalutazioni ? 
Saluti.

----------


## Speedy

> Nell'unico SP rigo RF77 vanno indicati gli "Altri oneri di produzione e vendita" con separata evidenziazione del costo del lavoro dipendente.
> Nelle istruzioni ministeriali non si dice nulla al riguardo.
> E' corretto inserire il totale aggregato delle voci del bilancio Europeo: http://www.pmt.cgil.it/fiompie/tutco...la produzione)
> comprensivo degli ammortamenti e svalutazioni ?
> Saluti.

  E' un dubbio che mi porto dietro da trenta anni.
L'ade non si è mai pronunciata su quali siano le voci da inserire in quel rigo, per cui i dubbi restano. Prima dell'avvento del bilancio cee, si usava infatti distinguere i costi in produzione, vendita e amministrazione, ma oggi ?
Io ho scelto questa soluzione: dal bilancio cee sommo il costo dei dipendenti, le spese di gestione e le spese per godimento beni di terzi e mi fermo. Non so se va bene, ma ho l'impressione che all'ade di tale valore gliene importi ben poco per cui...
Ciao

----------

